# Corned Beef in crock pot?



## giggler (May 25, 2013)

I make whole corned beef fairly often. Stove top, simmered in water.

I would like to try it in my slow cooker, but since there will be no water in the cooker. not much..

do y'all think the corned beef may come out too strongly flavored?

perhaps I should soak the beef for a bit first?

or maybe I should add a lot of water to the slow cooker? but slow cooker food usually makes it's own juice for me.

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## MrsLMB (May 25, 2013)

Crock pot corned beef is great.

You can do it all different ways .. you can add water submerging the meat.

I've done it dry - no water at all and it's awesome.

I've also done it with 1 cup beer and that was soooo good !

I stopped boiling mine stovetop a long time ago because baking or slow cooker just provided more flavor and it's never dry.

One thing I don't do is add the little spice packet.  If you like the spices you might try adding only about half as the flavor will be much stronger since it hasn't been boiled to death.

Put your vegies in the bottom of the pot .. then the meat - fat side up .. then any liquids you might want to add.  Turn it on and let it go.

I usually start my crock pot for 1 hour on high then drop it down to low for the remainder of the time.

Experiment with different liquids .. stocks and broth are nice, beer, wine, even cola.

Have fun and enjoy it !


----------



## mcnerd (May 26, 2013)

Here's a recipe for you that is slightly different from the usual with cabbage:

*Slow Cooker Brisket of Beef
*
Yield: 10 to 12 servings

1 well-trimmed whole beef brisket (about 5 pounds)
2 teaspoons minced garlic
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
2 large onions, cut into 1/4-inch slices and separated into rings
1 bottle (12 ounces) chili sauce
1-1/2 cups dark ale, beef broth or water
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon packed brown sugar
red boiling potatoes, carrots, sliced parsnips or turnips (optional)

1. Place brisket, fat side down, in 4-to 5-quart slow cooker. Spread garlic evenly over brisket; sprinkle with black pepper arrange onions over brisket. Combine chili sauce, ale, Worcestershire sauce and brown sugar in medium bowl; pour over brisket and onions. Cover; cook on LOW 8 hours.

2. turn brisket over; stir onions into sauce and spoon over brisket. Add vegetables, if desired. Cover; cook to 2 hours or until fork- tender transfer brisket to cutting board. Tent with foil; let stand 10 minutes.*

3. stir juices in stow cooker spoon off and discard fat from juices. (juices maybe thinned to desired consistency with water or thickened by simmering, uncovered, in saucepan.( carve brisket across grain into thin slices. Spoon juices over brisket.

4. * At this point, brisket may be covered and refrigerated up to 1 day before serving. To reheat brisket, cut diagonally into thin slices. Place brisket slices and juice in Large skillet. Cover and cook over medium-low heat until heated through.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 26, 2013)

What everyone else said, but with one difference, What you will do by slow-roasting, or braising in the slow cooker, you can accomplish in 25 minutes in a pressure cooker.  They come out so juicy and tender when cooked in the PC.

Just a tip from me to you.

Seeeeeeeya; Chif Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (May 26, 2013)

Chief, since you started working for the pressure cooker industry association, all your posts mention a PC.  What can you tell us about pressure cooker ice cream?


----------



## Dawgluver (May 26, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Chief, since you started working for the pressure cooker industry association, all your posts mention a PC.  What can you tell us about pressure cooker ice cream?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 26, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Chief, since you started working for the pressure cooker industry association, all your posts mention a PC.  What can you tell us about pressure cooker ice cream?



Your a funny guy, Andy.  Ya see, I made it my goal to be helpful whenever I can be.  And since I've been cooking with a PC for many years now, I rarely use my slow cooker.  I get the same or better results with my PC in a small fraction of the time, and with much less energy use.

My go-to cooking methods are still the cast iron, and my Webber kettle charcoal grill (notice the smoked steehead at the bottom of the page).  There are times though, when the slow cooker is indispensable.  

Oh, and Andy, check this out; IDEAS IN FOOD: Pressure Cooker Ice Cream

And this; Dulce de Leche! Pressure Cooked Condensed Milk | hip pressure cooking

So watcha think about that?



Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

